# Black Mountain of Maine's 2Peak Challenge Oct. 4



## JAM614 (Sep 23, 2015)

October 4th Black Mountain of Maine debut's a 8.7 mile Multi-Peak run/run up Rumford Whitecap, over to the Black Mountain Summit and finish at the ski area lodge.  Great time of year to hit the peaks with the foliage about ready to go off, especially, on Rumford Whitecap with 360 degree views.

Details here;

http://www.skiblackmountain.org/index.php/black-and-white-2-peak-challenge

Local newspaper article about the event;
http://www.sunjournal.com/news/news...nge-debut-oct-4/1781924#.VgIU2gj6mCQ.facebook


----------

